# Silkroad 2 - Legends of Silkroad



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

kennt wer noch Silkroad Online ?

Der 2. Teil steht vor der Tür zwar nicht von Joymax sondern von den Entwickler die Silkroad zu Anfangzeit mit entwickelt haben, JC Planet.

Homepage : https://los.jcplanet.com/

Wer wird die Beta am 30. Mai mitspielen ?


----------



## imdv (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei  habe das alte Silkroad Online geliebt


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

Ich genauso, habe es gelebt haha 

Zwar mit Bot gespielt aber das Game hatte einfach was an sich was ich in keinem MMO finde.

Bin vor kurzem erst drauf gestoßen und freue mich riesig drauf, gibt ja schon einige Videos der Alpha oder Beta auf youtube


----------

